# Cold smoking then hot smoking



## fatboy-bill (Feb 26, 2016)

Has anyone ever cold smoked then afterwards hot smoked? Any pros and or cons in doing this?  I'm curious. 
 Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 26, 2016)

No problem. Just use Cure #1 or Tender Quick in the recipe or Cold Smoke below 40°F...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2016)

I always cold smoke bacon, because your going to fry it anyway.

Some guys on here hot smoke their bacon all the way to being fully cooked.

Cold smoking it first, then cranking up the heat just a little to give the bacon some more color, but not hot enough to melt any of the fat out, and not cooking it all the way would be another way to do it.

But as JJ said cure #1 or TQ is a must, & it won't taste like bacon without being cured.

Al


----------



## fatboy-bill (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. The first time I used TQ and smoked at 50 "inside box temp ". This batch I used cure 1,today is warmer but the box temp is 66.I'm between 50 and 70,I should be in the proper cold smoke range. So the the reading that I've been doing tells me. Lol. Still very new st this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 27, 2016)

That is fine. Any temp up to 100°F will add smoke yet not cause any change to the fat texture or melt it...JJ


----------



## fatboy-bill (Feb 28, 2016)

My highest was 80 degrees.
 Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

